# Caller ID Save



## wmfdly (Mar 19, 2007)

Can any one tell me if phone ID on the Vip211 is supposed to save incoming calls from day to day? mine deletes all calls overnight.


----------



## Sandman (Sep 23, 2002)

I don't know for sure how it is supposed to work but mine is inconsistent, sometimes they disappear over night, sometimes I have to manually delete

Bob


----------



## rustamust (Feb 22, 2006)

My 211 deletes all over night but my 622 saves until the 7th day.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

The only receivers that retain CallerID history are the DVR models other than the 501/508/510.
See the EKB Receiver Comparison Chart.


----------

